

Why I Think Google Fiber Should Come To Ann Arbor - augiehill
http://augiehill.com/blog/a2fiber

======
sabj
Whether Google Fiber ends up coming to Ann Arbor, keep fighting for the cause!
A municipal effort could do much the same of what Google is doing. At the very
least, it often scares companies into offering more competitive service!

------
jakewalker
Google Fiber: Faster than Denard Robinson? OK, almost as fast.

